# 850xp Duals!!



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Man I love the way that vtwin sounds!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wish we could see the rest of the quad. looks huge


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

Its actually a parallel twin not a vtwin like others.


----------

